# I think I hate RCI



## theks (Mar 8, 2011)

My parents gave me their timeshare as a "gift" over a year ago. It took about five months to get the deed from Celebrity resorts. Once I did, we both called RCI, me and my parents. We were told to fax in a letter with the deed... blah blah blah. That was last August. 

I have a reservation April 1st. I've called numerous times and they said "we're working on it". And "go ahead and make your reservations, we'll transfer them over". So now three weeks before our spring break vacation, they tell us there is a form to fill out. We do, fax it in. Then I call RCI. The agent was the biggest ass ever. He said sorry, you aren't the account holder and we have no obligation to help you. Hmm. ok then. 

So I told them that I've been trying to get this settled since August. The jerk said sorry, can't help you. I said I just want to know if the fax was received. He said "our processing agents don't talk to customers, they can't talk to 3 million people a day". That is just crap first of all. Three million people a day don't transfer. 

Anyways, does anyone have any advice to getting through to RCI. I've paid over a year of resort dues and still can't get this in my name to start using it. 

Also can I switch from RCI to something else like DVC or something else after I get this fixed?

Thank you.


----------



## Texasbelle (Mar 8, 2011)

Are you making a reservation at your home resort [which would not involve RCI]?  I am not familiar with Celebrity Resorts so I don't know if it trades with Interval International, which would be an option.  I would definately ask to speak to someone at RCI who can answer your questions, someone who is in charge of transferred ownership.  It might help to have your home resort call RCI to verify you are the deeded owner.  You might try posting on the board where your resort is located to hear from Celebrity owners.  For example, mine would be "central".  Good luck, you should not be treated this way by a company that wants your business.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 8, 2011)

Just my 2¢ here, but my experience when dealing with RCI is that the snottier you get, the more they dig in their heels and get just as snotty right back.  Sometimes more.  So it pays to be polite when talking to them about stuff like this.

If you don't get the answer you want on the first call, hang up and call back.  You'll get someone else who may be more helpful.  And if that person can't help you, ask to speak with a Supervisor.  Eventually you'll get to someone who knows how to find out what's going on.  RCI has phone centers all over the planet, and there's no telling which call center your call ends up in.

Another thought:  With my timeshares that are managed by Wyndham (RCI's parent company) there is a special Owner Services number to dial for my resorts.  You might ask your home resort if there is a certain similar number at RCI for you to call.

And finally, if the deed hasn't transferred for whatever cause, your parents are still on the deed as far as RCI is concerned.  They should be able to call RCI for you and put the reservation in your name for this year.  After your vacation is over you'll have time to deal with this hassle on your own time.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## bellesgirl (Mar 8, 2011)

I have found that I get the best results by contacting feedback@rci.com.  Spell it out for them; if you can scan any documents, attach them.  And be sure to provide contact numbers, account numbers (your paren's), etc.  It will probably take 3-5 days to hear back.


----------



## theks (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone. The reservations I made are not for my home unit but made through my parents log in because when I called RCI to make sure this was ok, they said yes. And now, since August, I've been trying to get the account into my name.

I was polite but the guy I talked to this afternoon was such a jerk (and I have a high tolerance to people being rude), that I hung up. He was probably one of the top 10 rudest people I've ever talked to.

I'll try the email address to spell it out for them. Being in a customer service-based field, I really can't believe how bad this has been.


----------



## theks (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh and as for the deed, it is now in my name... has been for a while now. And that only took six months. 

I wonder how people who buy from ebay for timeshares deal with this... ughhh.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 8, 2011)

theks said:


> I wonder how people who buy from ebay for timeshares deal with this... ughhh.




Spend some time reading through the threads on TUG.  Your story isn't all that unusual.  For an eBay resale, it's often months before it gets closed, if ever.  (I had one last year that dragged out for about six months before I was told that on the day they went to the courthouse to record the new deed in my name, they discovered the Seller owed several years of back taxes on the timeshare, and it couldn't be sold till the taxes were paid.  I got a refund from the broker I was working with.  I was lucky.)  Bring three or four parties into the mix, and things can REALLY get complicated. 

Wishing you good luck getting this resolved soon.

Dave


----------



## theks (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds like the ebay way is worse than having it come from a family member. I'm just amazed that well over a year later and I still can't make a reservation in my name. I've paid my second year of resort fees (or whatever you call them) and still I have to pay a guest certificate for my reservations... unreal.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 9, 2011)

If the deed is now in your name, RCI should permit you to exchange under your name.  Where is your unit located?


----------

